# Band Names That You Wish You Could Have Had



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 1, 2011)

Just as the title says. Band names that are taken that you wish you could have used for your own band.

I'll start: Aborted, Dying Fetus, Avskum, Cerebral Incubation, Dawn, Deicide, Emperor, Gauze. Bastards took all of them and left me to rot


----------



## ry_z (Jan 2, 2011)

The Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation.


----------



## Thep (Jan 2, 2011)

Deicide is indeed an awesome name and an awesome band. 

Decrepit Birth. I just love saying that. I don't know how to explain, but its kinda fun to type. 

Septic Flesh has a nice ring to it. 
Malevolent Creation
Emperor
Behemoth


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 2, 2011)

I am envious of Iwrestledabearonce. Yes. I said it 
And The Black Dahlia Murder.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Decapitated
Vile
Cannibal Corpse
Bloodbath


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Jan 2, 2011)

Thep said:


> Decrepit Birth. I just love saying that. I don't know how to explain, but its kinda fun to type.



Coincidentally I was thinking for the past few days how sick that band name is.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Crowbar, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Acid Bath, Immortal.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
The Bob Barker Bloodbath
and +1 for The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Jan 2, 2011)

Not really a fan of the band, but I think "A Breath Before Surfacing" is a pretty sweet name. I'll second Behemoth and Emperor as well. I also love," Bodies In The Gears Of The Apparatus". Even if it is on the lengthy side.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

I also think that Protest The Hero is a badass name


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

Far too many:

Death, Slayer, Obituary, Abysmal Dawn, Dying Fetus, Necrophagist, Suffocation, Monstrosity, Decrepit Birth, Pathologist, Amon Amarth, Mordor, Sodom, Exodus, and probably a lot more.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2011)

7 Horns 7 Eyes


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

7Angels 7Plagues


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Napalm Death 
Municipal waste


----------



## McKay (Jan 2, 2011)

Fleshgod Apocalypse

Hour of Penance

Tesseract

Ingested

Nile

Origin

Thy Art Is Murder

Viatrophy


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 2, 2011)

Viraemia is also a pretty sick name considering it's meaning.


----------



## ibanez254 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mastodon


----------



## timbaline (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Van (Jan 2, 2011)

Kindergrinder
my friend thought it up, and I can't use it


----------



## Tree (Jan 2, 2011)

Nevermore, Assuck, Genghis Tron


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Crowbar, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Acid Bath, Immortal.


+1 

Honestly though, I'm pretty happy with the names I've come up with for the few projects I've gotten involved in/am working on. Not too much name envy here...
OH
I have one that I am VERRYYYYYY envious of


Wire Werewolves


I fucking love that name. (and I have one of their shirts on the way to me right now )
*runs off to post in the What are you waiting for in the mail thread*


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 2, 2011)

Rotten Sound
Sonic Area
Suicide Commando
To seperate the flesh from the bone

And probably there are some others too which don't really come to my mind now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Stormtroopers of Death


You can say that again!
oh wait...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 2, 2011)

Cynic, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Uneven Structure


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello Kitty Suicide Club

..


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 2, 2011)

Dagoba 
Austrian Death Machine
All Shall Perish

Those are three off the top of my head. I also really dig one word band names, particularly the really catchy (and somewhat obvious), so I'm jealous of pretty much all of those


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> You can say that again!
> oh wait...



S.O.D.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 2, 2011)

Devin Townsend Project.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm suprised nobody mentioned Slayer, since every fest I go people are yelling slayer at one point, wether slayer plays or any other band for that matter.

Death


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

McKay said:


> Viatrophy



Story to how that band name came about: Rob (now of Sylosis) came up with the name Via Atrophy (Google atrophy for it's meaning) and to this day uses that as his email address. They decide to glue the two names together and got a very unique and distinctive band name


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Devin Townsend Project.





Cyntex said:


> I'm suprised nobody mentioned Slayer, since every fest I go people are yelling slayer at one point, wether slayer plays or any other band for that matter.


It'd be like wishing we wrote "Free Bird" it'd be awesome for a minute, but by now everyone just gets annoyed at people yelling it out for no reason. 


I'll go ahead and add Idiot Flesh as an awesome band name I would liked to be able to call my own.
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum as well.
[/Nils_Frykdahl_mancrush]


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 2, 2011)

Also, I think a lot of what makes the band's name cool is the fact that the band already exists.

If I were to think of Death, Bloodbath, Between The Buried And Me etc I would think it was crap. It's always worse when YOU think of it


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also, I think a lot of what makes the band's name cool is the fact that the band already exists.
> 
> If I were to think of Death, Bloodbath, Between The Buried And Me etc I would think it was crap. It's always worse when YOU think of it


Technically... Counting Crows came up with that last one.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 2, 2011)

Cyntex said:


> I'm suprised nobody mentioned Slayer, since every fest I go people are yelling slayer at one point, wether slayer plays or any other band for that matter.
> 
> Death



Page 1 post #11.


Acid Bath
Bleeding Through
Killswitch Engage
Morbid Angel
Throwdown
Metallica
Anthrax
Hemlock


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess it also depends on the band, I mean if I really like the band their name sounds more awesome to me.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 2, 2011)

Martyrdöd


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 2, 2011)

Anal Cunt.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Anal Cunt.


Josh, you've got no business posting in this thread, considering the name/s you came/come up with.


----------



## FireInside (Jan 2, 2011)

Martyr A.D.
Sick of It All
Bury Your Dead
Shattered Realm


----------



## Hosenbugler (Jan 2, 2011)

Radiohead
Frost*
Deep Purple
Periphery
Porcupine Tree
Muse
A Perfect Circle
Anathema


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
The Dillinger Escape Plan
God Is an Astronaut
Terror (come on, Terror is crazier sounding than "Death")


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 2, 2011)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


----------



## Double A (Jan 2, 2011)

Wolves
Mammon
Mammoth
Mastodon
Ahab
Atheist--band is classic but I would love that for a band name and Skeptical Agnostic doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


Josh Pelican:
Leandroab:
highlordmugfug:


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 2, 2011)

Steve Vai 

 

Honestly though, Haunted Shores is a killer name that I would love to have.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 2, 2011)

Born of Osiris
Ion Dissonance
Misery Signals
The Dillinger Escape plan
Veil of Maya

And my all-time favorite:* Circle of Contempt*. That name just screams badass.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

We Came With Broken Teeth.


Fuck!


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 2, 2011)

I completely slammed my forehead when I first heard of The Darkness.

Regardless of what you think of the band, that name is fucking slick.


----------



## liamh (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish I came up with 'Wavering Radiant' and used it as a band name


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

JohnIce said:


> I completely slammed my forehead when I first heard of The Darkness.
> 
> Regardless of what you think of the band, that name is fucking slick.


<.<
>.>
Dave Chappelle Soundboard 2: Rick James - Realm of Darkness.net - Celebrity Prank Calls & Soundboards
Bottom left hand corner.
And left center.


----------



## Skyblue (Jan 2, 2011)

A Perfect Circle 

I'd kill to have this name, it's just so awesome in so many ways.


----------



## Kavnar (Jan 2, 2011)

Electric Wizard


----------



## oompa (Jan 2, 2011)

Tool. simple, stupid and cynical. Love it


----------



## Asrial (Jan 2, 2011)

Megadeth!
It got so much death, it has got to be mega!


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 2, 2011)

Cryptic Slaughter.

Awesome name, awesome band.


----------



## jr1092 (Jan 2, 2011)

Circle of Contempt was the first band that came to mind.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> Dead Slut Gut Fuck.



That's right. I've created a monster.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 2, 2011)

AC/DC is a pretty epic name.


----------



## Black_tear (Jan 2, 2011)

Metallica
Radiohead
Rage against the machine
Dream Theater
Portal


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 2, 2011)

Raunchy


----------



## Osiris (Jan 2, 2011)

Aberration, Atrocity, Immolation, Emperor. Not a big fan of any of them but they have awesome names.


----------



## MJS (Jan 2, 2011)

Soundgarden would be my pick. A cool name that could literally work with any style of music. 

I also like Tool (and A Perfect Circle), but that could be a little influenced by Tool being my favorite band & just being an all-around Maynard fan.


----------



## Defsan (Jan 2, 2011)

Vomit Erection, Filthy Whore, Nojo.

Seriously, why?! That was supposed to be me!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 2, 2011)

Orgasm Death Gimmicks.


----------



## TimSE (Jan 2, 2011)

Terratora - My old band (my new projects already had names before Terratora broke up.. ah well!)

Mnemic 

Periphery


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 2, 2011)

TimSE said:


> Periphery



+1... Sounds cool even that it's not related in any way to the music.


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 2, 2011)

There are so many good ones out there! Just a few off the top of the dome:

Chimaira
In Flames
All Shall Perish
Scar Symmetry
As I Lay Dying
As You Drown
Carnifex
The Faceless
Hatebreed
The Haunted
Malefice
Nevermore
Rammstein
Still Remains
Through The Eyes Of The Dead
Viatrophy
Winds Of Plague
Whitechapel


All really good bands too!


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

Amon Amarth. I mean, LotR ftw!


----------



## asher (Jan 2, 2011)

Amon Amarth, Isis, Dream Theater, Pelican, Porcupine Tree, Periphery, A Perfect Circle, In Flames and Dark Tranquility are pretty good names too. Scale the Summit is pretty good too. Also Spartan Fidelity, Unified Theory, Pendulum, and Blur.


----------



## conortheshreder (Jan 2, 2011)

dark matter,meshuggah, cacophony, dream theater, periphery


----------



## Laxdude67 (Jan 2, 2011)

This eh local band named "I Buried The Sky". Easily my favorite band name.


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 2, 2011)

toxic holocaust,megadeth, and slayer for the most part haha


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Amon Amarth. I mean, LotR ftw!




Exactly!
I once had inspiration to do a sort of musical tribute to LotR, but found that 90% of black metal bands beat me there on names and that there were a fuckton of bands like that already. I was crushed.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

But it made Black Metal all the more amazing.


----------



## TheWreck (Jan 2, 2011)

Narrow, really liked that name until I discovered it was the new name of Botch or something like that....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 2, 2011)

The Gathering
A Perfect Circle
Chimaira
In the Woods
Arch Enemy
Dream Theater

And yes, Crotchduster


----------



## DesertBurst (Jan 2, 2011)

Majesty

Impaled Northern Moonforest


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 3, 2011)

Textures
Veil of Maya
The Human Abstract
Tortoise



timbaline said:


> Yes


Sickest name and band ever!


----------



## Adari (Jan 3, 2011)

Blue Oyster Cult
Diamond Head
Opeth
Pantera
Tenacious D

I find it really hard to come up with a good name.


----------



## Snout (Jan 3, 2011)

Carnifex


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 3, 2011)

Combichrist
Nachtmahr
Ministry
Synthetic Breed
Breach The Void
Rammstein
Godflesh
Front Line Assembly
16Volt
Depeche Mode
Deftones
Team Sleep
Tesseract


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2011)

I like short and sweet names, so stuff like Sybreed, Mudvayne or Meshuggah sound great to me.


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 3, 2011)

God Lives Underwater


----------



## epsylon (Jan 3, 2011)

Carnifex is so awesome in many ways.
Gorgoroth (yet another LotR name), Marduk, Emperor, Immortal.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 3, 2011)

Man, i was really down back then when i found out that there is already a band called Suicide Commando. I would have LOVED that as a band-name. 

besides that: 

Crowbar
Mastodon
Whitechapel
Day Of Suffering


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 3, 2011)

I like way too many names, but my top 5 would be like:
Head Control System
The Human Abstract
God Dethroned
Scar Symmetry (a bit nonsensical but SO badass)
and of course the almighty LIBIDO AIRBAG


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wintermoon Deathsquad 666......oh wait, that is mine. 



If anyone takes the name, I'll hunt them down and kill them.


----------



## veshly (Jan 3, 2011)

Aeon

Augury

Deathspell Omega

Disgorge

Dysrhythmia

Ephel Duath

Isis

Nasum

Neurosis

Obscura

Omega Massif

Origin

Portal

Sleep Terror

Visceral Bleeding.


I've avoided adding several names to my list since I think the association with the actual band colors my thoughts on the name.


----------



## Variant (Jan 3, 2011)

Very few come to mind... 

Tribal Tech
Course Of Empire
Passenger
Vast
Amorphis

Really, though, most band names (including many, many, many that I enjoy) suck in general.


----------



## Miek (Jan 3, 2011)

Textures is just the perfect band name. 

And fucking Veil of Maya goddamn why didn't I capitalize on that first


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 3, 2011)

veshly said:


> Ephel Duath




Dude this was the EXACT name I wanted for my LotR tribute band thing, and was shot down.


----------



## _detox (Jan 4, 2011)

Bring Me the Horizon. The concept of that name itself is pretty fucking awesome to visualize, it's just sad that such terrible music has to be attached to it.


----------



## Antimatter (Jan 4, 2011)

The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
It's just the perfect name, no matter what the music is


----------



## ROAR (Jan 4, 2011)

Heaven Shall Burn.


----------



## shredzilla509 (Jan 4, 2011)

Son Of Aurelius

The Acacia Strain

Born Of Osiris.

and most of all Celeste & Daphne.


----------



## Sofos (Jan 5, 2011)

Celine Dion


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2011)

_detox said:


> Bring Me the Horizon. The concept of that name itself is pretty fucking awesome to visualize, it's just sad that such terrible music has to be attached to it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 5, 2011)

petereanima said:


> Whitechapel



If you'd been to Whitechapel in London, you wouldn't want this bandname, it's so un-metal it hurts


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 6, 2011)

Mouth of the Architect
Catharsis
The Algorithm
Between the Buried and Me
Funeral Diner
GlassJAw
Ion Dissonance
Misery Signals


----------



## Virtual Scott (Jan 7, 2011)

There can be no question, Fearless Iranians From Hell tops the list.

But there's also room for Psychofunkapuss, Porno for Pyros, The The, Brady Bunch Lawnmower Massacre, and Pat Boone.


----------



## Jango (Jan 7, 2011)

Psyopus, Radiance, Between the Buried and Me, The Fall of Troy


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 7, 2011)

Misery Signals
Architects
SikTh
The Arusha Accord
The Acacia Strain
Periphery
Tesseract


----------



## Lechugaz (Jan 7, 2011)

Anal Vomit


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 8, 2011)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Mar 31, 2011)

Although the band sucks, I really like the name Scarlett O' Hara.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 31, 2011)

Since this has been resurrected I may as well chip in...

Atheist
Cynic
Annihilator
Carcass
Deicide
Beherit
After The Burial

Oh, and Intestine Baalism.


----------



## thedrummerkid (Mar 31, 2011)

I played a battle of the bands with a group name Ceiling Fan Decapitation.
They were 15yo scene kids and god awful, but that name was pure win.


----------



## Spacepants (Mar 31, 2011)

Meshuggah

i know they're incredibly popular around this forum, im not a HUGE fan, but love their music for working out


their name is fucking awesome/unique


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2011)

Morbid Angel, Emperor, Incantation, Nocturnus, Vital Remains - Pretty much every legit death metal band


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 31, 2011)

Megadeth
All Shall Perish
After the Burial
Winds of Plague
As I Lay Dying
Misery Index
Nile
Machine Head
Born of Osiris
Periphery
Mutiny Within
Arsis
The Acacia Strain 
Whitechapel
Suicide Silence
Himsa
Job For A Cowboy
In Flames
Kalmah
Children of Bodom
Trivium


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 31, 2011)

Oceano. Nice and simple, easy to remember.


----------



## kittencore (Apr 1, 2011)

All that Remains. Btw their newer stuff is atrocious 
Molotov Solution


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 1, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Dead Slut Gut Fuck


Josh Pelican called, he says


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 1, 2011)

Evergrey
In Flames
Emperor
Divinity
Daylight Dies
Katatonia
Anathema
Moonspell (hardcore yes on this one)
Rapture
Before the Dawn

..more I don't want to recall right now.


----------



## kamello (Apr 1, 2011)

Andy Timmons band 
Opeth
Metallica
Deftones
Periphery
TesseracT
Trivium


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah, I should add Opeth and Tesseract - the latter being very very cool.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 2, 2011)

One word.......... Down!


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 2, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Yeah, I should add Opeth and Tesseract - the latter being very very cool.



You know Ive always wondered. What the fuck does Opeth mean anyways???


----------



## kamello (Apr 2, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> You know Ive always wondered. What the fuck does Opeth mean anyways???


 
it was taken from a novel, but the original name was Opet and means ''the city of the moon'' or something like that , They just added the ''H'' for aesthetics


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 2, 2011)

Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza
Genghis Tron
Horse The Band
Dream Theater


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 2, 2011)

kamello said:


> it was taken from a novel, but the original name was Opet and means ''the city of the moon'' or something like that , They just added the ''H'' for aesthetics



Thanks for the heads up!! Ive listened to them since Blackwater Park came out and never knew what it meant!


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 2, 2011)

Venom-cool name shitty band
Carcass
Vader
Decapitated
Entombed


----------



## Luuk (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS WILL DESTROY YOU!


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Apr 2, 2011)

Periphery, Emperor.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 2, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza
> Genghis Tron
> Horse The Band



These are literally three of the worst band names I've ever heard


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 2, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> These are literally three of the worst band names I've ever heard



Look up "The Birds Are Spys, The Report To The Trees" or "Giraffes? Giraffes!"


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, those are certainly worse.


----------



## groph (Apr 2, 2011)

Devourment. While it's not even a word, it's a great name for a band. Disgorge is another, but I think 3 or 4 Disgorges already exist so it's probably not a big deal if there's another. Hate Eternal is a great name, Suffocation of course, Death, for the ultimate in simplicity.

Now, us death metal people have to come up with stupid shit like .. I dunno, Insidious Decrepancy or Lymphatic Phlegm, or Rectal Smegma.

I'm totally pissed that I didn't think of "Manfred Mann's Earth Band" but at least I still have claim to a retarded jam band myself and 2 friends have called "Poo Charles and the Happy Sunshine Rainbow Fantastic Lads." I didn't come up with it, but I'm in it. It's pretty much the best name ever.

I want to make a deathcore band called The Bloodthirster, inspired by these motherfuckers Bloodthirster - Lexicanum. I'm nowhere near a big enough Warhammer 40K nerd to write lyrics based off of the lore, I just like the name "Bloodthirster"


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 2, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Well, those are certainly worse.



There was a local band where Im from that was called Huffa Moose. Worse than that??


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a pretty stupid name


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 2, 2011)

There was a band, I never got to see them, whose members were at my high school called 'Hunt The Wumpus' I really liked that name.


----------



## Switch30 (Apr 3, 2011)

Release the kraken


----------



## Murmel (Apr 3, 2011)

Hannah Montana.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 3, 2011)

groph said:


> I'm nowhere near a big enough Warhammer 40K nerd to write lyrics based off of the lore, I just like the name "Bloodthirster"


You got a problem with Bolt Thrower


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the best thread I've ever started


----------



## CryptopsyAndWhatnot (Apr 3, 2011)

7A7P 
(speaking of which..)Misery Signals
The Human Abstract
Dismember
Entombed


----------



## ilyti (Apr 3, 2011)

I always thought Destiny's Child was a pretty cool band name. It could be any genre really.


----------



## asher (Apr 3, 2011)

ilyti said:


> I always thought Destiny's Child was a pretty cool band name. It could be any genre really.



I think it'd fit anything related to the average forum style much better than the sound they actually put out.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 3, 2011)

Isis
Neurosis
Dead Slut Gut Fuck
Nevermore
At The Gates


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck, 6 pages and no mention of IRON MAIDEN?


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 3, 2011)

I always thought Bad Company was a cool name too.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 3, 2011)

ilyti said:


> I always thought Destiny's Child was a pretty cool band name. It could be any genre really.



You know what? You are totally right. Knowing metal today it would probably be along the lines of destiny's incarnation or destiny's seed or something a bit more elaborate/mythical lol, but I can see your point. Definitely a good name if you disconnect the music and genre associated with it. Dude there is this new band that have 8 string riffage with insane sweeps and ambidjent interludes they are called destiny's child.

Well, i can see the connection anyway


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 3, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Isis
> Neurosis
> Nevermore
> At The Gates



All of these are quality.


----------



## Polythoral (Apr 4, 2011)

EXPLOSIONS IN THE SKY.

Opeth, Cloudkicker, Arusha Accord, I Am Abomination, The Ocean, The Tallest Man On Earth, Where The Ocean Meets The Sky.


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 4, 2011)

Buncha sissies, just naming metal bands for the most part.


There's an indie/post-rock band or something somewhere in Scandinavia called the Samuel Jackson Five. I will hunt them down and take the name back.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 4, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> All of these are quality.




Who neg repped me for saying this?  Don't you know that "quality" = a good thing?


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet it was Devries.


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 5, 2011)

its been mentioned a few times, but definitely Nevermore


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 5, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> its been mentioned a few times, but definitely Nevermore



Yeah, that's seriously one of the most badass names, ever.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 5, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> There was a band, I never got to see them, whose members were at my high school called 'Hunt The Wumpus' I really liked that name.









Bolt Thrower is sick as hell now that I think of it.
The Arusha Accord is cool too, I just feel like if you know about history, it's a really non epic name.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok here is a throw back to Warrell Danes old days. Sanctuary!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 5, 2011)

Caligula. I wrote a few riffs and shit using this name. I was hoping to start a band with that name and already had a logo/merch in mind. Then I found out a bunch of lame bands started up and used that name within the next few years. Still pissed off.



highlordmugfug said:


> Josh Pelican called, he says


----------



## groph (Apr 5, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> You got a problem with Bolt Thrower



YEAH, I'VE GOT A PROBLEM, I'VE GOT A HUGE FUCKING PROBLEM WITH BOLT THROWER.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 5, 2011)

Exhumed.


----------



## blr5109 (Apr 5, 2011)

GODFLESH


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok this seems like the thread to ask another dumb question. What the fuck does the name Amon Amarth mean???? Good name, good band, no clue what it means!!! I may like it or hate it after i know the meaning though!!


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Ok this seems like the thread to ask another dumb question. What the fuck does the name Amon Amarth mean???? Good name, good band, no clue what it means!!! I may like it or hate it after i know the meaning though!!


 Mount Doom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

DUN DUN DUN!!!


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is Aborted Cyborg Fetus' taken? If not im making a tech death band with that name.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 5, 2011)

They got their name from Lord of the Rings??? Seriously??? Well..... yeah Im leaving it at that haha!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 30, 2011)

Spacepants said:


> Meshuggah
> 
> i know they're incredibly popular around this forum, im not a HUGE fan, but love their music for working out
> 
> ...



It is just Hebrew for hell 


Edit: Forgot to check date, sorry


----------



## The_Mop (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought it was Yiddish for 'crazy'...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 30, 2011)

The_Mop said:


> I thought it was Yiddish for 'crazy'...



 I meant to say Hebrew for crazy, but I my sentence got messed up when I edited, from hell it just means crazy in Hebrew.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2011)

*Float Face Down *

I think it just sounds awesome, I'm actually not a huge fan of there's though

Murder at Greenwitch is pretty cool as well


----------



## clintsal (Jul 22, 2011)

surprised no one has said it:

Animals As Leaders


----------



## eurolove (Jul 22, 2011)

the the


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 22, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> They got their name from Lord of the Rings??? Seriously??? Well..... yeah Im leaving it at that haha!



More specifically, it was what the people of Rohan called Mount Doom. Fitting since the Rohirrim were about the most viking-like group of people ever.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## SeanWolf (Jul 22, 2011)

bulb


----------



## Jogeta (Jul 22, 2011)

haha! i think you can do better than that though!

how about..........*Carpet*!

or....

*Curtain Rail*?



or the ultimate:





*GENERICHOUSEHOLDOBJECT* \m/




that is so metal that i've shit myself twice while writing this post!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 22, 2011)

I was always partial to At the Gates. Idk why.


----------



## orakle (Jul 22, 2011)

born of osiris


----------



## Lasik124 (Jul 23, 2011)

Anathema takes the cake for me.

Great meaning, and sounds cool


----------



## Genome (Jul 23, 2011)

Origin
Kamikaze Test Pilots


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jul 23, 2011)

For bands that already exist I always liked The Acacia Strain, In Flames, Pelican, Scale the Summit (<-- so epic), Bear vs. Shark, Behemoth, Cephalic Carnage, Cloudkicker, The fall of Troy, and Mastodon.

For old bands I was in and bands of my friends I like Skintag, Warcorpse, Within the Obelisk, Chains of Torment, and Incinerating Thaegen.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say Arch Enemy, fucking badass name, and band for that matter.


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Disgorge


----------



## tvboy123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Butthole Surfers, Rumpleforeskin, Test icicles, Gay for johnny depp, Led Zeppelin


----------



## revclay (Jul 24, 2011)

Swallow the Sun
Aphex Twin
Explosions in the Sky
King Crimson
My Bloody Valentine
Oceansize
Tears for Fears


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 24, 2011)

Good ol power metal name, Battle Lore!!!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought of the name Stygia the other day, but there were like two bands with that name. I was pissed.


----------



## Lukifer (Jul 24, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> I thought of the name Stygia the other day, but there were like two bands with that name. I was pissed.



ME and my singer did that, we thought of the name Death Beyond All, and found out like 3 different bands were using it.


----------



## zakattak192 (Jul 24, 2011)

Poison the Well. It's a fucking badass name, but I hate the band lol.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 25, 2011)

the germs
black flag

the punks came up with the best names!!!

and my all time favorite (name, not band). . . . . . .WE BUTTER THE BREAD WITH BUTTER


----------



## Origin (Jul 25, 2011)

Immolation
Annihilator
Suffocation

Just great words like that.  and I love Lost Horizon as a name.


----------



## themike (Jul 25, 2011)

A Perfect Circle and Protest The Hero for sure.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Stick To Your Guns. Awh Yeah.


----------



## liamh (Jul 25, 2011)

Fairyland


----------



## skeels (Jul 25, 2011)

+1 for Bolt Thrower - also even though they're not heavy bands Raging Slab and Smashmouth have great names.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Jul 25, 2011)

Primus.


----------



## guitareben (Jul 25, 2011)

TesseracT. Am i allowed to make a band called Tesseract?
Cynic


----------



## CurTro-P (Jul 25, 2011)

did no one mention Maggot Stuffed Cunt yet? i'd choose that just for the obscene imagery. Always thought Despised Icon was a seriously cool name.


----------



## Koop (Jul 25, 2011)

A Perfect Circle
Porcupine Tree
Job For a Cowboy (sounds really badass)
Tool


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jul 25, 2011)

Hatebreed.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Southern Culture On The Skids 

but In all seriousness I'd say: Meshuggah, Born Of Osiris, Opeth


I guess since Clutch is already taken i'll just call my band....Flywheel


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck.. I'm Dead.


----------



## Bribanez (Jul 25, 2011)

Feed Us Fetus


----------



## bigswifty (Jul 25, 2011)

Porcupine Tree
Cynic


----------



## Vinchester (Jul 25, 2011)

Nanowar


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 25, 2011)

Obscura


----------



## Dayn (Jul 25, 2011)

TesseracT, for sure. It's just... perfect. HypercubE doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 25, 2011)

Periphery 

And perry the platypus...... oh wait..... oh


----------



## asher (Jul 26, 2011)

Just saw thread about a new song for "2x4". Wiiiiiiiin.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 28, 2011)

Mudvayne


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 28, 2011)

Buckshot Charlie and the Killer Tumbleweeds
Deacon Danny and the Ten Commandments
The Shadows


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 28, 2011)

Jstring said:


> I meant to say Hebrew for crazy, but I my sentence got messed up when I edited, from hell it just means crazy in Hebrew.


That really depends on how you pronounce it. 
Say it like MeshuggAH (as in, put more emphasis on the last syllable) and it'll be the Hebrew way of saying "crazy" 
Say it like MeSHUggah and it'll sound more like the Yiddish version. 

There's also other minor differences but people who don't speak either of the languages probably won't get them anyway  

Anyway, already posted here once but I shall do it again: 

A Perfect Circle. Best name ever in my opinion. 
Opeth. 
Textures
The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble- Freaking insane name  I don't think anyone can top that.
Ghost- Just seems like a cool band name.
Job For A Cowboy- I don't like the band, but the name's really badass.


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2011)

Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis

But I would use it for grindcore so by the time people tell their friends who we are, the album would be over.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 28, 2011)

Moria


----------



## CharliePark (Aug 6, 2011)

The Contortionist
Cynic
Ion Dissonance


----------



## ryugkun (Aug 6, 2011)

Behold The Arctapus


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 6, 2011)

Becoming the Archetype.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a band, but 'Enamour' - Tried registering on Soundcloud with it, but it was taken, fffffff-

The band name I would have taken was The Human Abstract, I'm a big Blake fan.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 6, 2011)

EDGE OF SANITY


----------



## Iron Beard (May 17, 2012)

heres a band name thats not a band name yet anyone can have... self abortion clinic


----------



## Mprinsje (May 17, 2012)

Sleep


----------



## signalgrey (May 17, 2012)

Glassjaw
Converge
God is an Astronaut
Grails
The Ocean Collective
Suicide Machines

there are so many...


----------



## theo (May 17, 2012)

Shaolin deathmonk


----------



## Into Obsidian (May 17, 2012)

Pantera


----------



## prashanthan (May 17, 2012)

Probably quite a lot, but these are some that immediately come to mind...

TesseracT
Behemoth
Muse
The Axis of Perdition

...but I think "Death" wins.


----------



## ArtDecade (May 17, 2012)

Journey.


----------



## 3074326 (May 17, 2012)

ISIS
Mastodon
Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Deathspell Omega (May 17, 2012)

Something with more than three words such as "When The Sky Bleeds The Fire"
or "Heavens Burn In The Night" or something like that, . 

Now seriously :

Origin
Deicide
Autechre
Abruptum
Venetian Snares


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 17, 2012)

Skinny Dick And The Wranglers


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 17, 2012)

Or the ultimate Goregrind name.... Feed Us Fetus.


----------



## jonahkemp (May 17, 2012)

Periphery! and TesseracT


----------



## The Beard (May 17, 2012)

-Bolt Thrower
-Bring Me The Horizon (sick band name, shitty fucking band )
-Ascariasis (google image search it to see what it is )
-Dickfist and The Butthole Punchers (my friend's band that lasted maybe a month)
-The Contortionist
-Behemoth


----------



## rjnix_0329 (May 18, 2012)

Some of these have already been mentioned, but...

-Dark Tranquility (still pretty much tempted to steal it for a song title every time I write something)
-Emperor
-TesseracT
-Wolves in the Throne Room
-Textures


----------



## Lirtle (May 18, 2012)

Exivious


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 18, 2012)

Some the ones I can think of..... 
INXS - Simplistic genius
P.M. Dawn
White Zombie
Whitesnake
Demon Hunter
Suicidal Tendencies
Apollyon Sun
Lynch Mob
Godflesh
Combichrist
Shotgun Messiah
Morbid Angel
Death Angel
Death
Suffocation
Electric Love Hogs
Racer X
The Cult
The Darkness
T-Rex
Led Zepplin - Obviously
Black Sabbath - Even more obviously!!


----------



## Mark Lewis (May 18, 2012)

I'll get flamed for this...but Enter Shikari is a badass name...You can make it funny, serious...and it's intriguing....also...even though already mentioned in the "funny" part...you can jig it to Enter Shakira....which let's be honest...would be pretty rad


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (May 18, 2012)

Meshuggah... This name is even better when everyone around you knows what it means


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 18, 2012)

Aerosmith is a great name
Skid Row too. Was so good infact that the Seb Bach Skid Row paid $60,000 to Gary Moore to buy the rights to the name..... 

60's bands had some great names!
Pink Floyd
Cream
Steppenwolf
The who
Procal Harum
The Troggs
The Kinks....
Or 
Dave, Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich.... If in doubt use all the names of your members!!


----------



## Jazzamatazz (May 19, 2012)

Ghost


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 19, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Cynic, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Uneven Structure



You could probably make your name Level Structures and nobody would care. After all, its not like Structures, and substructures dont exist


----------



## pattonfreak1 (May 19, 2012)

Ministry
Faith No More
Kings X
In Flames
Godflesh 
Tesla
Camarosmith
Kathleen Turner Overdrive
Alabama Thunderpussy
Clutch
Deathspell Omega


----------



## GSingleton (May 19, 2012)

Animals as leaders
Between the buried and me
DEYTOOKHISJAWB!


----------



## Don Vito (May 19, 2012)

Fear Factory


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 20, 2012)

Yes


----------



## slumber_party (May 20, 2012)

The Dillinger Escape Plan
Counterparts
The Acacia Strain

All of which are so sick.


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 20, 2012)

Transatlantic - Always thought that was a pretty cool one.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 20, 2012)

Defeated Sanity


----------



## liamh (May 20, 2012)

Death


----------



## ilyti (May 20, 2012)

> Kathleen Turner Overdrive



HAHAHAHAHA Oh lord, is that actually a band??

It's probably already been said, but I think Destiny's Child would be a great metal band name.


----------



## Rational Gaze (May 21, 2012)

Nine Inch Nails (just rolls off the tongue so wonderfully)
Wu Tang Clan
Godspeed You Black Emperor
Blue Sky Black Death
Korn (come on, it's so stupid but so effective)
Snap
Liquid Tension Experiment


----------

